# Wireless mini cam for layout videos



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Quick question. Searched the forum and didn't find answers 

Can someone suggest a mini-cam I could mount on the front of a locomotive to shoot videos of my layout? 

Been googling, etc. not finding anything that seems the right size... Anyone doing this? 

Many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have used what was called a 'nanny cam' from ebay, worked okay, the camera was just under one inch square or so .. and later on I used a self contained camera that looked about the same size as an auto key fob for lock / unlock, seperate added memory card, rechargable, took nicer pictures for me .. i think I had mentioned it in some of my posts a year or so ago??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sehender1 said:


> Quick question. Searched the forum and didn't find answers
> 
> Can someone suggest a mini-cam I could mount on the front of a locomotive to shoot videos of my layout?
> 
> ...


The easiest way to get loco 'cab' videos, such as 
in this thread, is to place
the mini camera on a flat or gondola car being pushed
by the loco. You would likely damage your
loco trying to mount a camera on it.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a bunch of them: http://stores.ebay.com/xmanxman999/_i.html?_nkw=2.4g+mini&submit=Search&_sid=141836042

Here's a bunch of receivers to mate with them: http://stores.ebay.com/xmanxman999/_i.html?_nkw=2.4g+receiver&submit=Search&_sid=141836042


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

DonR said:


> The easiest way to get loco 'cab' videos, such as
> in this thread, is to place
> the mini camera on a flat or gondola car being pushed
> by the loco. You would likely damage your
> ...


Aaaaah. great point. .I didn't have any reference for how small/heavy they might be.. but putting one on a flat car makes total sense, yes..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I put one in a O-gauge snowplow, we push it around the layout. I use the CM200, though I have a couple of other types. Needless to say, I cut off that huge plug and connect the power by a cleaner method!


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Another query: Are you guys just using the camera and watching on a monitor? Or do you have a dvr hooked up to make videos you can watch later?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Heres one I slapped together using a wireless transmitter and receiver bought off ebay.....it runs off a 9 volt battery which I view on a monitor hooked into my control panel. For convenience it is just pushed around the track by any one of my Legacy engines.




















-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We set this one up at modular club events and run it around with a monitor to display it. For recording runs, I have a couple of little cameras I can stick onto the train somewhere and record to a micro-SD card.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The less costly mini cameras do not have
an RF signal to a monitor. You simply
record the video on a memory card and
tranfer it to your computer or 'play' it
on a TV.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The RF ones are not expensive, they just fill a different niche. The video quality of my Mobius is far better than the wireless, no interference as it runs. Here's a video with my smaller 720P camera, the new Mobius is a 1080P camera.


----------

